
The Age of Apple Is Over - drey
https://hackernoon.com/the-age-of-apple-is-over-b4570e2a2955#.de499863i
======
kermittd
at least their age of innovation is; at least from the outside.

~~~
MaysonL
Just watching a podcast with Robert Scoble saying that next year or 2018 will
have Tim Cook on stage at a keynote where Apple will deploy more innovation
than it has in the past 40 years. While I think that's probably a slight
exaggeration, they're almost certainly going to be introducing a lot of great
stuff in the next few years. It will, however, almost certainly also be over-
priced.

